# Photos from the field



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great pictures of goldens doing their jobs. They are looking very proud of their good work.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Love the pictures. She looks so proud of herself mud and birds.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Great photos!! Gotta say the 4th one is my favorite, it's very special.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Beautiful photos.


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

Beautiful! My Tucker went out for pheasants today and found the only mudhole at the place!


----------



## Golden Gibby (Jan 8, 2011)

NICE

Good pics. I like to see dogs at work.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

WOOHOO awesome photos. I love the one of the grand dam. She is very pretty.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

She is very pretty! Thanks for sharing, love the black goo photo, I've seen that stuff first hand!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Beautiful pics SC, Angel is an impressive little girl, love seeing the old girl still out doing her thing!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Amazing photo's. Love seeing them out doing what their heart yearns for. Really love seeing the old girl out there still ready to go. What a great group you have.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

FUN stuff! heh heh swamp collie ...


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Grand Dam (Kate?) Looks fabulous with the rooster.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

hollyk said:


> Grand Dam (Kate?) Looks fabulous with the rooster.


 
Nope! Kate's mother.


----------



## pixyia (Nov 1, 2011)

What a handsome girl!!! JUST LOVIN IT!!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Nice pictures. Worthy of a calendar!


----------



## ddcalny (Nov 17, 2011)

Here is my baby Gauge!!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Very nice! Looks like you were getting a good variety of birds--we spent all day in a boat in the marsh yesterday and got nothing--weather was perfect but the birds had scrammed!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I love pictures like these. It's great seeing goldens doing what they were bred to be doing.


----------

